# Infiltration de réseau wifi



## cronos6 (24 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Je m'inquiète peut être, mais je préfère poser la question.
Depuis ce matin, j'ai un "disque réseau" (surement) qui est apparu : 





Je ne sais pas du tout ce que c'est et ça m'inquiète un peu.


----------



## Arlequin (24 Mars 2009)

autre ordi à la maison ? 

qqun qui se ballade sur ton wifi ? 

disque windows via //desktop ou vmware ? 

tu peux t'y connecter ?


----------



## cronos6 (24 Mars 2009)

- Le seul ordi qui se connecte à mon réseau est celui de ma mère (qui est éteind).

- qqn qui se balade sur mon wifi ==> c'est possible, mais je ne sais comment m'en rendre compte.

- J'ai un disque windows, mais via bootcamp

- Lorsque je clique dessus ==> connection failed

J'aime pas trop ça


----------



## Arlequin (24 Mars 2009)

fana de p2p ? torrent ou autre ?

wifi sécurisé ? essaye de changer de méthode de cryptage ou de mot de passe ...


----------



## cronos6 (24 Mars 2009)

- Je suis fan de série américaine, donc torrent oblige.
- cryptage : Cryptage 128 bits WEP (Wired Equivalent Privacy)
- je suis chez numéricable, je me suis donc connecté sur l'interface de mon routeur.
et voici ce que j'ai trouvé : 

2 ordinateurs en plus du mien son autorisé dans la partie filtrage MAC.
Les 2 utilisent comme interface 802.11 donc le wifi.
Le premier ordi ne porte pas de nom et le second porte comme nom "*nonqme*"

Il s'agit bien d'ordinateur qui squatent mon wifi.

Ce que j'aimerai savoir, c'est : 

- Si qqn se connecte par mon wifi, a t-il accès au information de mon ordi?
- la seul façon qu'un ordi puisse se connecter à mon wifi, c'est qu'il a récupéré ma clé WEP?
- Si c'est le cas, comment la changer? car il s'agit d'une clés assez longue, y a t-il des générateur, que me préconisez-vous?


----------



## hippo sulfite (24 Mars 2009)

La clé WEP 128 bits (soit 16 caractères) se craque en quelques minutes par n'importe qui avec des programmes qui se trouvent facilement sur le Web.
La clé WPA2 est un peu plus difficile à craquer, mais c'est possible.
Autre protection, le réseau privé réservé aux Mac Adress d'une liste limitée. Mais il est toujours possible de se faire passer pour une machine autorisée.
Si autour de toi, tu as des malhonnêtes qui ne veulent pas payer leur connexion Internet, la meilleure solution est l'abandon du Wifi pour l'Ethernet.

Par contre, pour les réglages WPA et réseau privé, je ne sais pas où ça se cache sur les modems Numericable.


----------



## cronos6 (24 Mars 2009)

Je viens de regarder les filtres pour les adresses MAC, et il n'est malheureusement pas possible de limiter l'accès qu'à certaines adresses MAC, je peux uniquement en bloquer.
C'est d'ailleur ce que j'ai fait, j'ai bloqué les deux adresses MAC qui s'infiltraient sur mon réseau.
Maintenant si les gars ont un truc pour générer une adresse MAC automatique, ça suffira pas 

Sinon concernant le cryptage, j'ai trouvé aussi un champ sur l'aministration de mon routeur pour générer une clé en fonction d'une phrase, ce qui me permettra de changer ma clé.
Pour l'instant je ne vais pas la changer, je vais voir si le fait d'avoir bloquer les adresses MAC les a refoulés un peu.


----------



## cronos6 (24 Mars 2009)

Est ce qu'un modérateur pourrait modifier le titre de mon sujet en quelque chose de plus clair, exemple "infiltration de réseau wifi" ou qqch comme ça afin de rendre le sujet utile pour d'autre 

C'est fait


----------



## SergeD (24 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir,
tu as un CBVG834G je suppose, tu peux valider les adresses MAC autorisées à se connecter.
Tu vas dans:
 - paramètres sans fil
 - activer le contrôle d'accès
 - configuration de la liste d'accès
 - tu remplis la liste avec les adresses MAC autorisées
et te voilà mieux protégé.

J'ai choisi comme clé WPA2-PSK qui me parait pas mal.


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir

Le piratage des liaisons Wifi reposant sur l'usurpation de l'adresse MAC d'un utilisateur, le filtrage par adresse MAC risque de ne pas être très efficace. Le pirate utilisera l'adresse MAC de l'adaptateur Wifi du Mac, laquelle est bien entendu autorisée par la box.

Le recours à une clé WPA2 peut décourager le pirate. C'est une solution viable, mais pas fiable à 100%.

L'utilisation du câble Ethernet et la désactivation du Wifi rend la liaison inviolable.


----------



## cronos6 (24 Mars 2009)

Vous avez tout à fait raison, je l'ai bloqué tout à l'heure et malgrès tout je le vois encore.
Je vais passer en WPA2, merci.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Mars 2009)

Le plus simple serait peut-être de désactiver ton Wifi de suite et de le laisser off mettons une journée (pour dégoûter le pirate ), et après seulement de reconfigurer ton réseau pour qu'il soit plus sécuritaire, avec clé WPA *et* filtrage MAC. Sachant que rien ne vaut un réseau filaire pour la sécurité, mais tout le monde ne peut pas tirer quinze mètres de câbles Ethernet jusqu'à son ordinateur.


----------



## cronos6 (24 Mars 2009)

Je viens de le désactiver.

Dans quelque jours, je ne pourrais que changer de cryptage car pour les filtres, je peux uniquement bloquer une adresse MAC. Concernant mon pirate, c'était déjà fait, et malgrès tout ce soir, je le vois toujours dans la partie "shared" d'une fenêtre finder.

D'ailleur, est ce que je suis sûr que toute personne se connectant à mon wifi apparaîtra dans la partie "shared" (comme sur l'imprime écran que j'ai fait)?
Y a t-il une méthode fiable de savoir qui est sur mon réseau?

Et une autre petite question, s'il utilise mon adresse MAC, c'est qu'il a accès au contenu de mon ordinateur?

ps : je n'utilise pas airport, mais le wifi numéricable.


----------



## cronos6 (24 Mars 2009)

SergeD a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> tu as un CBVG834G je suppose, tu peux valider les adresses MAC autorisées à se connecter.
> Tu vas dans:
> - paramètres sans fil
> ...



Oupps, je n'avais pas vu votre message, merci pour l'info ^^


----------



## desertea (24 Mars 2009)

cronos6 a dit:


> Je viens de le désactiver.........................
> 
> ps : je n'utilise pas airport, mais le wifi numéricable.



Si tu utilises le Wifi avec ton mac tu utilises forcément "Airport".
En fait, il s'agit de la même chose !! 

Wifi en langage apple donne : airport.


----------



## cronos6 (25 Mars 2009)

Je ne pense pas car dans les préférences réseau, "airport" est décactivé, il n'y a que "ethernet" d'activé. Et pourtant j'ai le WIFI.
Pour administrer mon WIFI je ne passe pas par mon MAC, mais par mon routeur.


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Mars 2009)

cronos6 a dit:


> Pour administrer mon WIFI je ne passe pas par mon MAC, mais par mon routeur.


Il y a un client Wifi (Airport) sur le Mac d'un côté , et un point d'accès Wifi sur le routeur de l'autre. Le pirate s'intéresse normalement au second s'il veut utiliser ta ligne, et c'est bien celui-là qu'il faut couper en priorité.


----------



## Arlequin (25 Mars 2009)

cronos6 a dit:


> Je ne pense pas car dans les préférences réseau, "airport" est décactivé, il n'y a que "ethernet" d'activé. Et pourtant j'ai le WIFI.
> P




attends... si c'est désactivé, tu n'es pas lié à ta borne par wifi mais par ethernet, juste ? 

maintenant, personne ne semble relever l'éventualité d'un "intrusion" via P2P, pourquoi ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (25 Mars 2009)

Oui, parce que, si de plus tu passe par un câble Ethernet pour y accéder, il vaut mieux désactiver le WIFI sur le routeur.


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Mars 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> attends... si c'est désactivé, tu n'es pas lié à ta borne par wifi mais par ethernet, juste ?
> 
> maintenant, personne ne semble relever l'éventualité d'un "intrusion" via P2P, pourquoi ?


Si le Wifi du routeur est désactivé et que le problème persiste, la remarque mérite réflexion.

Maintenant, je me demande si l'icône de l'ordinateur distant disparaît de la barre latérale lorsqu'il est déconnecté.


----------



## desertea (25 Mars 2009)

Quand les deux PC des fistons sont allumés et sur le réseau j'ai les deux petits "ecrans" dans le finder.
Quand ils coupent leur machine, ils disparaissent quelques instant plus tard.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (25 Mars 2009)

Donc c'est l'un des postes de tes fils.

Si tu pouvais ne résumer la situation en quelques questions :
- combien y a-t-il d'ordinateurs (PC et Macs) chez toi ?
- comment ces postes sont-ils connectés à internet (Wifi/Airport, réseau filaire) ?
- ces postes sont-ils séparés ou forment-ils un réseau ?
- le Wifi de ton modem est-il activé ? Quelle est la sécurité utilisée ?
- le Wifi de chaque poste est-il activé ? Quelle est la sécurité utilisée ?

Et pour finir :
- quand vois-tu ce foutu poste s'afficher sur ton écran ? (mais ça tu viens d'y répondre, c'est juste pour finir mon argumentaire )


----------



## desertea (25 Mars 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Donc c'est l'un des postes de tes fils.
> 
> Si tu pouvais ne résumer la situation en quelques questions :
> - combien y a-t-il d'ordinateurs (PC et Macs) chez toi ?
> ...




Oups !!!! 

Je répondais seulement à la question de PA5CAL juste au dessus !!! 
Moi je n'ai pas de problème de wifi !!!


----------



## cronos6 (25 Mars 2009)

C'est vrai que je n'ai pas précisé comment était mon réseau domestique.

- Mon ordinateur principal (celui sur lequel je suis en ce moment) est connecté par Ethernet.
- Ma PS3 est également connecté en Ethernet.
- L'ordinateur de ma mère ainsi que mon Iphone se connectent par WIFI.

Le tout passe par mon routeur numéricable.

Hier lorsque j'ai coupé le WIFI sur l'administration de mon routeur, l'icone de l'ordinateur du pirate est parti immédiatement. Et depuis il n'apparaît plus.

Je vais tenter d'ici 1h de passer en WPA2 PSK + rajouter comme adresse MAC uniquement l'ordinateur de ma mère ainsi que mon Iphone.


----------



## cronos6 (25 Mars 2009)

Petit résumé des actions que j'ai effectué pour me protéger : 

- *Administration du routeur* : Changement du mot de passe (admin/password ça faisait un peu light).
- *SSID* : Changer mon SSID (un nom moins bateau et plus long).
- *Diffusion SSID* : Désactivé.
- *Canal* : J'ai laissé par défaut "6".
- *Cryptage* : WPA2-PSK(Wi-Fi Protected Access 2 Pre-Shared Key) avec cryptage "AES".
- *Longueur de la clé* : 10 caractères ne voulant rien dire (lettres et chiffres mélangés).
- *Filtrage des adresses MAC* : Uniquement mon macbook est autorisé.

Est ce que tout est bien? :rose:



* J'ai dit des conneries tout à l'heure, je me connecte forcément par airport sur mon macbook, sorry


----------



## cronos6 (26 Mars 2009)

cronos6 a dit:


> - *Longueur de la clé* : 10 caractères ne voulant rien dire (lettres et chiffres mélangés).



*- Rectification de la longueur* : *30 caractères* ne voulant rien dire (lettres et chiffres mélangés).
- Et la clé sera changé fréquemment.


----------



## sharwyn (26 Mars 2009)

La clé wpa2 reste la plus sécurisé niveau wifi. Normalement elle devrait décourager 95% des squatters de bornes.

Pour le filtrage par adresse mac... Si tes chers voisins savent cracker une clé wep, ils sauront changer leur adresse mac 

Enfin pour l'accès aux données de ton ordinateur, oui, une fois qu'ils sont sur ton réseau il est assez simple d'accéder au contenu de ton ordinateur, mot de passe et autre. Surtout que de plus en plus de logiciels tendent à faire tout, tout seul...

Donc comme précisé au dessus, clé WPA si le problème persiste passe en réseau filaire pendant un moment. 

Tout ce que tu as fait m'a l'air plus que correct


----------



## hippo sulfite (26 Mars 2009)

cronos6 a dit:


> *- Rectification de la longueur* : *30 caractères* ne voulant rien dire (lettres et chiffres mélangés).
> - Et la clé sera changé fréquemment.



Juste un précision, en général et contrairement à la clé WEP, c'est un mot de passe qu'on saisit avec WPA et non la clé. Ce mot de passe permet d'accéder à la clé.


----------



## cronos6 (26 Mars 2009)

Si tout semble correct, je peux dormir tranquille (en surveillant quand même de temps en temps).

Merci à tous pour votre aide, je vous tiendrai au courant si mon pirate réussi encore à s'infiltrer malgrès l'application de ces règles de sécurités.


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Mars 2009)

sharwyn a dit:


> Enfin pour l'accès aux données de ton ordinateur, oui, une fois qu'ils sont sur ton réseau il est assez simple d'accéder au contenu de ton ordinateur, mot de passe et autre. Surtout que de plus en plus de logiciels tendent à faire tout, tout seul...


Hum... Sur PC la majorité des PC, je ne dis pas. Mais sur Mac, ce n'est pas (encore) à la portée du premier venu (en admettant que le pirate connaisse une faille dans un service et que ce dernier soit activé, ou alors qu'il tente de trouver le mot de passe de session par _brute force_).

Enfin... il y a bien un mot de passe sur ta session, hein ?


----------



## sharwyn (26 Mars 2009)

Mea culpa j'avais oublié qu'on était sous mac os ^^' (imaginons que le voisin ait une ps3... :rose


----------



## TM22 (26 Mars 2009)

Sur une box on doit se connecter en admin avec un mot de passe. Le mot de passe est il modifié ou est ce celui du constructeur? sur la livebox pour accéder au setup et ajouter une adresse mac il faut se connecter en admin, le mot de passe devrait bloquer cet accès.


----------



## cronos6 (26 Mars 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Hum... Sur PC la majorité des PC, je ne dis pas. Mais sur Mac, ce n'est pas (encore) à la portée du premier venu (en admettant que le pirate connaisse une faille dans un service et que ce dernier soit activé, ou alors qu'il tente de trouver le mot de passe de session par _brute force_).
> 
> Enfin... il y a bien un mot de passe sur ta session, hein ?


 
Non, je n'utilise pas de mot de passe pour ma session (je n'en vois pas l'utilité).


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (26 Mars 2009)

Malheureux, toute session administrateur doit être protégée par mot de passe :affraid: !!! Sinon, c'est la porte ouverte aux intrusions non désirées !


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Mars 2009)

cronos6 a dit:


> Non, je n'utilise pas de mot de passe pour ma session (je n'en vois pas l'utilité).


L'utilité, c'est que si un quelconque partage est activé, un autre utilisateur du réseau (un pirate, notamment) ne puisse pas accéder à l'ensemble des données avec le seul nom de session (qui se limite souvent au nom et/ou au prénom de l'utilisateur) .


----------



## cronos6 (26 Mars 2009)

Je n'ai pas de mot de passe pour ma session, mais j'ai un mot de passe admin que j'utilise notamment lors d'une mise à jour.

Est ce suffisant?

Si ne n'est pas le cas, dois-je mettre un mot de passe pour chacun de mes ordinateurs (même celui qui n'est pas admin)?

*edit : en y repenssant, lorsque je veux rentrer sur l'ordinateur de ma mère quand elle est connecté en wifi avec ses accès (son user), je dois entrer son mot de passe, et pourtant elle n'a pas de mot de passe à la session.
Ce qui veut dire que le mot de passe admin dont je parle suffit?


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Mars 2009)

cronos6 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de mot de passe pour ma session, mais j'ai un mot de passe admin que j'utilise notamment lors d'une mise à jour.
> 
> Est ce suffisant?
> 
> ...


Non, ce n'est pas suffisant.

Il peut y avoir plusieurs «utilisateurs» différents sur un ordinateur, dont au moins l'un est administrateur.

Lorsque l'une des sessions utilisateur n'a pas de mot de passe et qu'un partage est activé, alors on peut se loguer depuis le réseau en tant que cet utilisateur et accéder à l'ensemble des dossiers auxquels il a normalement accès, en spécifiant le login mais sans rentrer de mot de passe.


----------



## cronos6 (26 Mars 2009)

J'ai déjà définit un mot de passe admin, seulement on me le demande pas à la connexion car l'option "connexion automatique" est fixé sur mon compte.

Dois-je désactiver cette option?


----------



## Arlequin (27 Mars 2009)

cronos6 a dit:


> J'ai déjà définit un mot de passe admin, seulement on me le demande pas à la connexion car l'option "connexion automatique" est fixé sur mon compte.
> 
> Dois-je désactiver cette option?



non c'est bien comme

tant que le mot de passe est demandé lors d'une install d'appli ou de mise à jour, ça roule


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Mars 2009)

C'est bon si ce compte administrateur est bien le seul le compte utilisateur de la machine, et qu'il n'existe donc pas un autre compte utilisateur sans mot de passe installé (même si on ne le demande pas au démarrage).


----------



## cronos6 (27 Mars 2009)

Le compte admin est bien le seul compte


----------



## cronos6 (2 Avril 2009)

Ce matin, mon Ipod touch n'a pas pu se connecter à mon réseau wifi, il ne le trouve pas.
J'ai vérifié sur mes autres périphériques qui se connectent en wifi et tous fonctionne bien.

Je suis donc allé sur la page d'aministration de mon routeur numéricable et quand je vais dans la partie "filtrage mac", voici ce que je vois concernant mon ipod : 

- l'adresse mac de mon ipod avec son IP utilisant l'interface wifi ==> rien d'anormal, l'adresse mac et IP associé correspondent bien à ce que j'avais hier.
Pourtant étrangement, il me dit que mon Ipod est connecté et pourant il ne l'est pas (dans les paramètres de mon ipod, la connexion est bien coupé).

- et un peu plus haut, je vois la même adresse mac que mon ipod (donc 2 fois), utilisant l'interface wifi, mais avec une adresse IP complètement différentes des miennes.
Moi c'est du 192.168, là c'est du 169.254?


Dois-je en conclure que mon fameux pirate à réussi à immiter l'adresse mac de mon ipod pour ce connecter?
Je n'en ai pas la conviction pour l'instant car il n'est pas connecté.

Ou alors un bug qui arrive avec les Ipod et le wifi (je suis naif, hein?)



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h43 ----------

Le premier test que je viens de faire, c'est de supprimer l'adresse MAC de mon ipod comme adresse MAC autorisé à ce connecter.
Ce qui a immédiatement enlever les deux adresses MAC soit disant connecté.

J'ai encore deux périphériques qui se connectent en wifi : un macbook et mon iphone.
Si d'ici quelque jour je rencontre le même problème, qu'un des deux périphériques n'arrivent plus à se connecter et que les adresses MAC doublent, j'en concluerai que mon pirate est bien relou et que je devrais abandonner le wifi.


----------



## Arlequin (2 Avril 2009)

je ne pense pas trop au piratage

l'adresse qui commence par 169.*** je l'ai souvent eue avec des routeurs défectueux, qui ne distribuaient pas correctement les adresses ip.

Le problème vient peut être de là 

je ne me souviens plus (et ai un peu la flemme de relire le fil): as tu déjà essayé un autre routeur wifi ?


----------



## cronos6 (2 Avril 2009)

Cette remarque me fait plaisir ^^

Il m'arrive d'avoir des problèmes avec numéricable, genre plus d'internet ni téléphone pendant quelque heures.
Lors de ses moments, mon routeur attribut de nouvelles adresses IP à mes machines, ce qui est chiant car je dois modifier l'ouverture des ports (en fonction de la nouvelle adresse IP).

J'ai eu ce problèmes avant hier, on peut donc supposer qu'il a eu une petite défaillance en essayant d'attribuer une adresse IP à mon Ipod.

Je vais remettre son adresse MAC dans les périphériques pouvant se connecter à mon réseau, et je verais bien.


----------

